# Charleston Kennel Club Show - 1/26-27/13



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

We are showing this weekend. Karat is now in 9-12 month old puppy. I am very thankful that I have been able to find someone to help me spray her up both days. A lovely young lady that was one of Adriano's assistants.

I tried spraying her up myself in practice and she turned out to look like a punk rocker with spiked hair. 

Wish us luck please, we will need it since we have not been in a show ring since November and since we are working on Obedience now, have not even practiced. More, Karat is just coming out of heat and whenever someone goes near her tail, she spins around so that they cannot go behind her. Fun and games.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad you found someone to help you and good luck to you and Karat in the Charleston show!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Luck!!!! I'll give a little shout out for you tonight when I say my bedtime prayers! 



:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

So quick update. On both days of the show, Karat was soundly beaten by a very fine black bitch. Should Karat have been defeated. Yes. This girl (from Bar-None) went on to be best of winners. The second show judge pulled me aside specifically to tell me I had a very nice puppy, the best red he had seen. That the black pup who defeated Karat was way past the end of the excellence spectrum. Didn't help because obviously no points this time. However, the judgement was correct. Boo Hoo. I'll post pix later.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'd like to see pictures!


----------

